# Amplificador de 100W RMS



## zeuspower

Siguiendo con los aportes, esta vez quiero compartir un amplificador de 100 vatios RMS, el cual esta muy completo, ya que incorpora el sistema de ventilación y el de protección de parlantes.

Mírenlo y me comentan como les parece.

A continuación coloco el esquemático, el pcb con sus componentes, una foto del amplificador armado y la pcb del amplificador. OJO esto es solo un canal. deben reproducir para dos canales.

Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## zeuspower

Aqui les quiero colocar la etapa de preamplificación del amplificador en el cual estamos trabajando. igualmente esta todo para armar.

Juzguen uds.

Saludos


----------



## zeuspower

Bueno esta es la tercera etapa del amplificador...

Saludos


----------



## zeuspower

Por ultimo les envio la fuente de alimentación..al igual que las entradas RCA por donde va a entrar la señal preamplificada de los distintos sistemas  amplificar como son los dvd, cd. etc..ya queda a la imaginacion de cada uno.

Saludos.


----------



## zeuspower

Bueno aca es lo ultimo del amplificador...

Espero les haya gustado este amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Gabf

Cuanto consume? 
La bobina chiquita toroidal del amplificador como se fabrica? 
Saludos


----------



## rampa

Todos los datos están en el esquemático...

La bobina es tipo aire de 6.8uH. deberías hacer el calculo segun las medidas a utilizar, aca tenes una pagina con información:

http://www.electronica2000.net/curso_elec/leccion35.htm

El consumo también esta en el esquemático:
52v (I=P/V - 1.9A=100W/52v)

Suerte.


----------



## oacrtheshadowman

Hola amigos del foro, quería hacer una pregunta con respecto a la protección de este amplificador, o mas especificamente, sobre el circuito de ventilación automática: Alguien podría decirme que dispositivo es el que marca con letras: "TH1" 60 C, lo del 60 comprendo que es el nivel de temperatura que maneja este dispositivo para dar la carga al transistor y activar el fan, pero la verdad no tengo ni idea que dispositivo sea el tal "TH", si alguien me ayuda les estare agradeciendo enormemente, ya que estuve averiguando en las tiendas de electronica y nadie supo darme respuesta, por lo cual tengo el proyecto de la ventilación automática detenido, ya que ni los vendedores de las tiendas de electronica ni yo supimos dar con el dispositivo indicado como "th"  . De antemano les agradezco y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

"Eso" es un bi-metálico, cuando la temperatura asciende por arriba de 60º cierra un contacto interno. Cuando desciende lo vuelve a abrir.


----------



## oacrtheshadowman

UUUyy Fogonazo, de verdad te agradezco mucho, in idea q era eso, pero weno, ahora q lo se,  sera esperar a q inicie semana de nuevo para poder comprarlo, un saludo y gracias por la colaboracion prestada.


----------



## ivanutn

100W? debe tener un poco mas . . . . jeje esta barbaro . . . .

Y en 4 ohm funcionara?


----------



## 2fast4you

Eso! funciona en 4 y en 8 ohm?
Otra.. de que amperaje debe ser la fuente?
Y para los filtros andaria bien con 10000uF? digo para los graves.

Otra cosa, al que lo haya armado que tal es la respuesta en graves?
asi q si alguien tiene algo mas de información, bienvenido!


----------



## Tony_M

tengo un problema con unos transistores que no puedo consegir son los Q10, Q13, Q14, Q15, y Q16 y queria saber si se podian reemplazar por alguna otra serie, tambien si el VR1 era un preset o un potenciometro y el material de los capacitores


----------



## bachi

Hola para el mjl 1302a y mjl 3281a te puede servir el 2sc 5200 y el 2sa1943 te anexo datasheet de ambos para que compares sus caracteristicas.


----------



## Tony_M

bueno bachi gracias por la información vamos a probar surte, pero voy a seguir buscando los MJL porque son muy potentes y preferiria ponerle los originales pero igual gracias.


----------



## armandolopezmx

Felicitaciones,  muy detallado, los esquemas. 
Sabras cual es nivel de distorcion de este amplificador?.

Si alguien me puede contestar la siguiente duda, le estare agradecido.  la potencia de un amplificador va directamente proporcional al voltaje conque se alimenten los transistores de salida? (claro que con su respectivo amperaje). y porsupuesto que la manejar mas potencia, se tiene que distribuir la corriente en mas transistores de salida.   Pero mas que nada la escencia es en el voltaje?.
de antemano gracias.


----------



## ivanutn

Por ej para tener 100W RMS sobre una carga de 8 ohm necesitas aprox 28V eficases, de pico son casi 40V, por lo tanto la alimentacion del amplificador debe ser de aprox 45V para garantizar 100W. si aumentas la tensión de alimentacion, podes aumentar la potencia, o si disminuis la impedancia aumentas la potencia, ya que aumenta la corriente a la salida y la tension (teoricamente) se mantiene constante.

La potencia esta en funcion de 2 parametros basicamente. La tension de salida, y la impedancia de carga.

la tension de alimentacion se debe elegir deacuerdo a la maxima tension de salida.

por ejemplo, un amplificador valvular clase A, con una lampara 6BQ5, que trabaja con 260V entrega aprox 5W sobre una carga de 5200 ohm.


----------



## armandolopezmx

gracias ivanutn

veamos haber si entendi.  
Supongo que los 28 volts son de ac que te entrega el transformador. (que se convertiran mediante  diodos y filtros en +DC o -DC.)
Voltaje eficas es igual a 28 *1.4142 = 39 volts ya rectificada. 
 Entonces I=V/R  ... sustituyendo:  I =28 / 8 ohms  = 3.5 A       W = I*V  =  3.5 * 28  = 98 w.
entonces esos  +-45 volts  dc  son para garantizar los 100 watts.

jeje..   gracias.


----------



## tupolev

Muy buenos los montajes de Silicon Chip. http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_102474/article.html

Saludos


----------



## Legion

hola, esta es mi primera incursion es esta pagina que dicho sea de paso esta espectacular con la cantidad de información y aportes que realizan perzonas como zeuspower, definitivamente voy a realizar este estema, la unica duda que tengo es sobre el ajuste de VR1 de 200 Ohmios, como se realiza?

Y para empesar un aporte, en la siguiente direccion podran encontar una forma relativamnete facil para el calculo de la induccion:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_bobina_nucleo_aire.asp

Este calculo es valido siempre y cuando se cumpla que la longitud de la bobina sea mayor a 0.8 el radio de la bobina, si se fijan bien la formula no incluye el parametro del calibre del alambre esmaltado que van ha utilizar, esto hay que determinarlo segun sea la corriente que circulara por la bobina.     Espero que sea de ayuda  gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Legion dijo:
			
		

> ......., la unica duda que tengo es sobre el ajuste de VR1 de 200 Ohmios, como se realiza?......



Leete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html


----------



## Legion

Fogonazo disculpa mi ignorancia ya que en esto de los amplificador de audio soy nuevo, el tutorial de puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia esta excelente pero no me saca de la duda ya que en el esquema, y de nuevo te pido disculpas por no reconocer la etapa, no se especifica si el ajuste VR1 de 200 ohmios es bias o offset, te agradeciaria si me lo pudieran indicar, gracias por tu rapidad respuesta


----------



## Legion

Por cierto Fogonazo, el manual que me indicaste esta excelente, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese preset ajusta la corriente de reposo de la etapa de salida (Bias)


----------



## Legion

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, cuando tenga todos los componentes empiezo ha armarlo, de nuevo gracias por sacarme de la duda.


----------



## panfi

hola amigos
La bobina sus valores es igual a la de otro proyecto que esta en el foro, 6.8 uh, y dicen que se confecciona con 19 vueltas de alambre nro.15 en un nucleo de aire de 3/4".
mi consulta es sobre el transformador. para la etapa de potencia cuantos ampers y cuantos para las etapas de pre y proteccion. y si es  para version stereo de cuantos deberia ser.
esta es la idea que tengo, 8 amp para la etapa de potencia(stereo) y 2 apm. para el pre y proteccion. podria ser asi o no.
gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo

panfi dijo:
			
		

> ...... 8 amp para la etapa de potencia(stereo) y *2 apm. para el pre y proteccion*. podria ser asi o no......



Como mucho serán 400mA por rama


----------



## freiKer

Hola a todos
este proyecto me a gustado mucho y he decidio armarlo pero tengo una duda, 
en el diagrama del amplificador se muestra que se alimenta con +55V -55V y +52.5V -52.5V 
mi pregunta es si puedo usar un solo valor de voltage por ejemplo "+55V -55V"
digo esto ya que los valores son muy parecidos.
espero que puedan responder mi duda.


----------



## elrengofa

que tal señores, soy muy novato en el tema de amplificadores (si he hecho muchos otros proyectos, sobretodo pedales de guitarra) 

hace unos 2 años que estoy metido en el tema de armado de proyectos electronicos y es enviciante, ahora tengo una pequeña preguntita para hacerles

conseguí un transformador de +/-35v 3A supongo que me sirve para este proyecto, es asi?


----------



## fbesil

Soy nuevo en el foro...
Pero he visto que están muy bién con el tema de salidas de audio hechas con componetes discretos.
Si puedo ayudar, enviaré algunos comentarios...
En los años 70 armaba este tipo de amplificador.
Sobre el transformador que consulta elrengofa es adecuado, debe tener en cuenta que el voltaje de alterna se multiplica por 1,4 y le entregará casi 50 voltios C.C.
La potencia del transformador debe ser entre 2 y 2,5 veces la potencia de audio a pleno.


----------



## elrengofa

entonces puedo armarlo tranquilo?  de ser asi esta misma semana empiezo a armarlo... me mete dudas el tema de la bobinita


----------



## fbesil

Cuando armaba los amplificador, (mi hermano todavía se dedica a eso), lo hacía con alambre esmaltado bobinando directamente sobre la resistencia de 1 Watts que esta en paralelo, son datos de RCA.
Con 8 a 12 espiras anda perfecto porque la precisión no es importante. El alambre debe ser razonablemente grueso (0,50 o más si se puede)


----------



## elrengofa

bueno muchisimas gracias... 

no crees que se va a calentar mucho el transformador con este amplificador? digo, me parece poco 3A para 100w


----------



## fbesil

El transformador en realidad entrega potencia según la música, pero el promedio normalmente es mucho más bajo que la capacidad de este.
Los transformadores se bobinan con cálculos distintos según el uso.
Uso continuo (24 horas )   que se usa en equipos electrónicos que consumen lo mismo durante todo el tiempo. Tienen un bobinado con más vueltas (menor densidad magnética)
Uso intermitente ( 8 horas)    de uso por ejemplo en alimentacion de audio, tiene un bobinado con algo menos de vueltas por voltios, rinden un poco más con los picos de consumo pero tu notaras que calientan algo.
Uso intermitente (algunos minutos funcionando y otros en espera) de uso en soldadoras eléctricas de arco.
Si entibia algo el tuyo, no te preocupes, es normal.

Si tienes alguna duda más, te contesto mañana en la mañana. Debo ir al taller.
Chau.
fbesil


----------



## german_3055

hola, tengo una fuente de mas menos 65V, podra servir? o es demasiada tension?


----------



## fbesil

Una fórmula sencilla para calcular la potencia de salida de un amplificador es=

W sal =Voltaje total de alimentación al cuadrado/ (resistencia de salida X 10)

W=V tot. X V tot./(Rl X 10)

con 52+52 = 104
104X104 = 10816

Rl = 8 Ohmios

8 X 10 = 80

W = 10816/80 = 135 Watts RMS.


con 65 + 65 la potencia es de 211,25 Wattts sobre 8 Ohmios, casi el doble (si lo soporta el transformador de alimentación)

Estos cálculos son aproximados y con una fuente de alimentación estable, bién dimensionada. si la fuente no se mantiene estable los Watts son sólo de "pico". 

Los TRs de salida deben soportar el total del voltaje y agregar una tolerancia de 50 %.

Se debe aumentar el tamaño de los disipadores o colocar una turbina.


----------



## german_3055

fbesil dijo:
			
		

> Una fórmula sencilla para calcular la potencia de salida de un amplificador es=
> 
> W sal =Voltaje total de alimentación al cuadrado/ (resistencia de salida X 10)
> 
> W=V tot. X V tot./(Rl X 10)
> 
> con 52+52 = 104
> 104X104 = 10816
> 
> Rl = 8 Ohmios
> 
> 8 X 10 = 80
> 
> W = 10816/80 = 135 Watts RMS.
> 
> 
> con 65 + 65 la potencia es de 211,25 Wattts sobre 8 Ohmios, casi el doble (si lo soporta el transformador de alimentación)
> 
> Estos cálculos son aproximados y con una fuente de alimentación estable, bién dimensionada. si la fuente no se mantiene estable los Watts son sólo de "pico".
> 
> Los TRs de salida deben soportar el total del voltaje y agregar una tolerancia de 50 %.
> 
> Se debe aumentar el tamaño de los disipadores o colocar una turbina.


o sea, que... esos transistores no creo que se la aguanten a la tension, o quizas tenga que cambiarlos por seguridad para darle un margen, sobredimensionarlos.
igualmente agradezco muchisimo tu generoso aporte.
ahora me urge arreglar un amplificador STK que se me puso en corto, pero ni bien lo repare, le voy a meter pata a este amp.

gracias nuevamente!


----------



## rourke

tremendo aporte mi pana te agradezco la información sigue asi


----------



## frankj1

Muy Buenas tardes compañeros, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con una duda al respecto del circuito de proteccion, este se puede colocar para proteger un par de parlantes conectados a un amplificador de 400W por canal? hay que hacer alguna modificacion, si es asi por favor describirla, muchas gracias de ante mano.


----------



## rockdrigo

hola a todos, esta muy bueno el circuito, sin embargo tengo la siguiente duda:

tengo un transformador de 220V / +- 45V alternos por lo que en continua me daria algo asi como 63.6V osea 64V, ¿¿¿es posible ocupar ese transformador?

gracias


----------



## juan r

es muy intructivo,sobre todo por la voluntad y los deseos de compartir y aclarar ideas.seguid adelante y felicitaciones a los promotores.   jrc.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola gente alguin tiene el pcb del protector de altavos en escala o si saben cuales son las medidas de la placa del protector. gracias


----------



## chacarock

genial, ojala, tuviera la seguridad de consrguir los componentes,


----------



## electro-nico

excelente! ahora estoy en pleno armado del otro amp de 100w de luci , pero cuando lo termine armo este.. gracias!

salu2


----------



## SAM123

gracias compadre la verdad es un buen proyecto excelente   

saludos 

pd: me podrias decir donde consigo los transformadores toroidales, bueno el q se utiliza en este amplificador creo q me animare a realizarlo paso a paso para q todo salga bien 

estare informaciónrmando de los avancez

gracias saludos


----------



## PEDRO JAVIER

hola, soy nuevo en el mundo de la electronica y quiero armar un amplificador para un par de parlantes de 500w cada uno...ustedes que tienen mas esperiencia en el campo de la electronica que planos me recomiendan


----------



## oscarcito_ale

mira este anda bastante bien: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/


----------



## sebas1792

Hola un LISTADO con todos los MATERIALES para los diagramas , digo para cada una de las placas ,la fuente , el amplificador ,el pre amplificador... etc , 

lo tenes ?


----------



## pablor09

el capacitor 122 ceramico (0,0012uf) es un valor muy extraño que ya no se utiliza....lo consegui de casualidad...si encuentro alguna manera de cambiarlo por algun valor mas comun, se los menciono!
el de 47 uf de 50 v no polarizado no logro conseguirlo...ni siquiera otros valores cercanos como para jugar con ellos y llegar a ese valor o a alguno razonable, ya vere como me las ingenio
el zenner de 33v 5w tampoco logro conseguirlo...
la parte de ventilacion con el bimetalico la voy a cambiar por otro circuito...luego comento que hice
los 2sa1302 y 2sc3281 los consigo muy facil por aca...cuestion que justo quedaba de los 2sa1302 y no del complementario...
asi que a esperar a que llegue y sino le pongo un 2sc5200
ya por el resto esta todo ok y lo consegui sin problemas
cuando solucione estos problemas posteo todo con fotos y los diagramas finales...
mientras sigo en lo mio
saludos


----------



## chalimixster

ola..ola...que tal a todos los foristas.....pues estoy aqui de nuevo para plantearles una duda....en el esquema de proteccion de parlantes hay un componente que no  se como se llama...no se que significa.....quisiera que me ayudaran para asi poder pedirlo al de la tienda de electronica......

el nombre del componente RLY?'


gracias ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## oscarcito_ale

chalimixster dijo:
			
		

> el nombre del componente RLY?



ese componente es un relay comun y corriente de 12v con un par de contactos de 10A


----------



## pablor09

chalimixster dijo:
			
		

> ola..ola...que tal a todos los foristas.....pues estoy aqui de nuevo para plantearles una duda....en el esquema de proteccion de parlantes hay un componente que no  se como se llama...no se que significa.....quisiera que me ayudaran para asi poder pedirlo al de la tienda de electronica......
> 
> el nombre del componente RLY?'
> 
> 
> gracias ¡ ¡ ¡



Fijate que te puse por color, la bobina RLY2 marcada corresponde a los contactos del mismo marcado como azul...cuando se aplica 12v entre los extremos de la bobina circula una corriente que induce sobre los contactos y permite que estos se cierren.
O sea la llave, que ahora esta posicionada hacia abajo (comunmente llamado Normal Cerrado) si exitas la bobina subiria y tocaria el contacto que tiene el triangulito blanco.
A estos rele o relay los compras en cualquier casa de electronica. Solo tenes que mencionar el voltaje con que queres exitar la bobina (en este caso12v) generalmente la corriente son unos 200 mA a 500 mA depende del rele y la carga que queres manejar (en este caso como minimo unos 200w)
Espero haber sido claro, saludos y suerte !


----------



## chalimixster

Hola..Hola... pues antes que nada muchas gracias por sus prontas respuestas ...se los agradesco¡¡¡

entonces tendre que pedir ..... un rele a 12volt de 10 amperes   -- - - -  200Watts¡¡¡¡¡¡?


----------



## oscarcito_ale

si tenes que ir a una casa de electronica y pedirle un relay de 12 volt con un juego de contactos de 10Amp. nada mas... el vendedor va a saber interpretarte (en tu caso es el que necesitas) en realidad son dos porque tenes canal L y canal R lo que si seria bueno que te lleves una fotocopia del pcb o el pcb ya en la placa, haci ves que el relay sea justo el que tenes en el pcb para no estar modificando ni haciendo extensiones (adjunto imagen para que veas). saludos


----------



## pablor09

chalimixster dijo:
			
		

> ..... un rele a 12volt de 10 amperes   -- - - - * 200Watts¡¡¡¡¡¡?*


Un rele se utiliza para manejar cargas grandes en sus contactos, obviamente cuando ya le decis 10 Amper el vendedor va a entender que es lo que necesitas...lo de 200 W olvidalo
saludos y suerte!


----------



## ADD

hoola a todos, este amplificador si que se ve bueno, pero tengo una consulta:
cuales son las dimensiones de las placas?
saludos.


----------



## GABILON

pablor09 dijo:
			
		

> el capacitor 122 ceramico (0,0012uf) es un valor muy extraño que ya no se utiliza....lo consegui de casualidad...si encuentro alguna manera de cambiarlo por algun valor mas comun, se los menciono!
> el de 47 uf de 50 v no polarizado no logro conseguirlo...ni siquiera otros valores cercanos como para jugar con ellos y llegar a ese valor o a alguno razonable, ya vere como me las ingenio
> el zenner de 33v 5w tampoco logro conseguirlo...
> la parte de ventilacion con el bimetalico la voy a cambiar por otro circuito...luego comento que hice
> los 2sa1302 y 2sc3281 los consigo muy facil por aca...cuestion que justo quedaba de los 2sa1302 y no del complementario...
> asi que a esperar a que llegue y sino le pongo un 2sc5200
> ya por el resto esta todo ok y lo consegui sin problemas
> cuando solucione estos problemas posteo todo con fotos y los diagramas finales...
> mientras sigo en lo mio
> saludos



Hola, te puedo dar una idea con el capacitor, con dos electroliticas de 100uf unidos por su negativo lograrías un o de 50uf no polarizado si no me falla la memoria


----------



## pablor09

GABILON dijo:
			
		

> Hola, te puedo dar una idea con el capacitor, *con dos electroliticas de 100uf unidos por su negativo* lograrías un o de 50uf no polarizado si no me falla la memoria



Lo solucione poniendo 4 de 10 uf en paralelo, es bastante cantidad pero es valido.
Estoy en esas de probar todo, ya tengo todo montado asi que en cuanto pueda subo detalles.
Saludos!


----------



## electro-nico

hola gente , una pregunta.. alguien ha montado el amplificador completo? lo llego a medir? hay una pregunta que todavia no se contesto.. cual es su minima impedancia de carga?

salu2


----------



## pablor09

ADD dijo:
			
		

> hoola a todos, este amplificador si que se ve bueno, pero tengo una consulta:
> cuales son las dimensiones de las placas?
> saludos.



Hola, las placas son de 20x15 (la parte de amplificación y la de la fuente) la de proteccion la arme diferente y la de pre no la hice todavía, pero todavia no se si voy a usar esa u otra.
En cuanto a las imagenes pcb lei por ahi que preguntaban por el tamaño, comento que estan mal hechas...yo las modifique en el photo y las achique un poco, luego si alguien las necesita las subo. Si desean imprimir las originales, deberían usar el photo e imprimirlas en 71 %.
Ya arme todo, en cuanto al Bias tiene corrientes casi identicas por rama de tr (30mA), y el offset me daba primero 350mv y después cuando volvi a medir no podia bajarlo de 650mv...asi que algo paso entre medio y se crackeo algo...por lo tanto, estoy en esas de armarme una de nuevo porque no logro encontrar el problema (de hecho cambie todos los tr y otras cosillas mas)

En cuanto me haga de tiempo subo lo que hice.
Saludos


----------



## pablor09

electro-nico dijo:
			
		

> hola gente , una pregunta.. alguien ha montado el amplificador completo? lo llego a medir? hay una pregunta que todavia no se contesto.. cual es su minima impedancia de carga?
> 
> salu2



4 Ohms, estoy en duda si funcionaría en 2...luego te contesto eso.
Saludos


----------



## electro-nico

pablor09 dijo:


> 4 Ohms, estoy en duda si funcionaría en 2...luego te contesto eso.
> Saludos


 
Ok muchas gracias


----------



## palomo

Buenas tardes gente les comento, como que llevar a 2 Ohms este amplificador no lo veo muy funcional por lo siguiente.

En primera, habra que aumentar la cantidad de transistores por rama minimo 2 pares (y aun asi estarian sufriendo algo los transistores), a mi gusto con 3 pares para tener un margen de seguridad y evitar que se quemen, y ¿para obtener cuanto de salida? 300w o un poco mas.

En segunda, aumentar la potencia del transformador, digamos que de 3 o 4Amp en trabajo normal de 4 a 8Ohms a algo como 7 u 8Amp para 2 Ohms, y esto nadamas por canal.

En tercera, yo no meteria dinero a este amplificador para tratar de trabajarlo a 2Ohms, para eso ya existen otros proyectos aqui en el foro, que nadamas con 2 pares de transistores por rama, 6Amp y alimentacion en +-60vcd mas o menos, se logran obtener 350w a 400w en 4 Ohms, y los transistores estarian trabajando mas tranquilamente.

Ahora que si les gusta experimentar y ver asta donde pueden forzar este amplificador, estaria bien que lo hicieran, "yo no lo recomiendo",  solo que acuerdence que al disminuir la carga la distorcion aumenta.

Suerte y comenten como les va.

Saludos


----------



## rafanate

Buenas estoy desarrolando una proteccion bastante completa para parlantes que pronto subire a el foro... esta incluira proteccion efectiva contra cortos en salida, temporizador de encendido y proteccion de corrientes continuas... 

Ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente: alguno de los duchos y/o expertos del foro me podria explicar en detalle el protector de parlantes de este circuito ya que tengo ciertas dudas de su funcionamiento????


----------



## leo108vl

Hola,

Los planos que adjuntas estan es escala 1:1, porque me interesaria relizar este proyecto.

Gracias

Hola,

Que medida Tienen que ser la plaqueta paara montar el amplificador.

Gracias


----------



## damian2009

Para obtener una potencia en la salida del amplificador de 80 watts... de cuanto voltaje y amperaje tiene que ser el trafo??


----------



## hernandez2009

oigan no tengo ni idea, esto donde se compra ? cuento vale ? como se monta ?? me gustaria saberlo no encuentro ningun post que me lo explique


----------



## Cacho

¿De qué hablás?
¿Leíste el primer post?

Saludos


----------



## hernandez2009

hablo de como acer el amplificador como harcerlo, cuanto presupuesto ai que tener, donde comprar los materiales  . . .


----------



## Cacho

hernandez2009 dijo:


> hablo de como acer el amplificador como harcerlo...


-Primero, imprimís los circuitos.
-Pasás el toner a la placa o insolás una plaqueta virgen.
-Al cloruro férrico con eso.
-Limpiar el tonner o terminar el revelado, segun el método que hayas usado.
-Taladrar todos los agujeros.
Lista la primera parte. Si algo de eso no te suena, recorré un poco el foro que hay muchos tutoriales sobre cómo hacerlo. Si no te gusta la idea de hacerlo vos mismo, simplemente mandás a hacer el circuito impreso.



hernandez2009 dijo:


> ...cuanto presupuesto ai que tener, donde comprar los materiales  . . .


Con un lapicito y un papel se anotan todos los componentes.
[/Ironía]Después vas a Tecnomundo, acá cerca, en Salta y Zelarrayán, le mostrás la listita a Martín o a Marcos y le preguntás cuánto cuesta todo.[/Ironía]
Ya está.

El resto es sentarse a soldar y finalmente leer el tutorial de Fogonazo sobre puesta en marcha de amplis.
Saludos


----------



## electro-nico

che estas seguro qe la placa de amplificacion es de 20x15 ? porque no me dan las medidas de los componentes. salu2


----------



## juniormonroy1988

amigo gracias por tu aporte mi pregunta es esa fuente se le conecta a la toma de alimentacion con 120 vac ???


----------



## pablor09

juniormonroy1988 dijo:


> amigo gracias por tu aporte mi pregunta es esa fuente se le conecta a la toma de alimentacion con 120 vac ???


 
Todo depende de que transformador le coloques...si conseguis uno de 120 v CA con con esas tensiones buenisimo. Saludos



electro-nico dijo:


> che estas seguro qe la placa de amplificacion es de 20x15 ? porque no me dan las medidas de los componentes. salu2


 
No, no estoy seguro. Ahora que lo pienso bien creo que era 20 x 20....deja que llego a casa y me fijo. Los pcb no sirven (creo que ya lo dije...pero por las dudas) si no mal recuerdo creo que los abri con el photoshort y lo imprimi en 71% la primera vez que lo hice, aunque igualmente despues lo modifique por tamaño de componentes y para achicar espacio. De todas maneras cuando llego a casa hoy me fijo. Saludos



damian2009 dijo:


> Para obtener una potencia en la salida del amplificador de 80 watts... de cuanto voltaje y amperaje tiene que ser el trafo??


 
Para la etapa de potencia te ira bien con uno de 6 u 8 amp 35 + 35 (estereo)


----------



## Emi77

Hola compañeros . tengo un problema con la protector y retardador  de silicon chip.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showpost.php?p=36279&postcount=3

Lo arme usando el pcb tal cual esta y se me presento el problema que me aparecen -12v en la gnd del circuito, en el lm7812 tengo los -12v en el pin de GND y 1 volt y pico en el pin OUT, puse un 7812 nuevo por las dudas y todo igual. Tambien hay -12v donde se conecta la salida del amplificador. =s

Espero que me puedan tirar un punta por donde puede andar el problema. La placa salio bien no hay pistas unidad ni malas soldaduras.

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## Cacho

Pará... que algo estás midiendo mal.
El 7812 es un regulador positivo, así que si medís tensiones negativas hay algo raro en el integrado o en la medición.
Poné la punta negra del tester en la pata central del regulador y medí la tensión que tenés (punta roja) en cada una de las otras dos patas.
Comentá qué valores lográs medir. Hasta ahí lo de las tensiones.

Aclaración: Desconectá todo de la placa menos la alimentación de 12V para medir.

Supongo que no cometiste errores en el armado, pero igual revisá MUY bien tu plaqueta. Hecho eso, una pregunta: ¿Usaste algún reemplazo de los transistores? Si lo hiciste, ¿Qué usaste?.
Si no lo hiciste, ¿Revisaste que las patas de los transistores estuvieran en el orden que se supone? Hay muchos falsos que traen las patas cambiadas.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Emi77 dijo:


> ......Lo arme usando el pcb tal cual esta y se me presento el problema que *me aparecen -12v en la gnd del circuito,* en el lm7812 tengo los -12v en el pin de GND y 1 volt y pico en el pin OUT, puse un 7812 nuevo por las dudas y todo igual. Tambien hay -12v donde se conecta la salida del amplificador.......





Cacho dijo:


> ....., así que si medís tensiones negativas *hay algo raro en el integrado o en la medición*.....


O en quién efectúa la medición.

¿ Respecto de que cosa mediste -12V en GND ?


----------



## Emi77

Explico un poco mejor.

Arme el circuito tal cual con los mismos componentes, lo unico distinto son los reles que no consegui con ese patillaje asi que puse los que tienen el patillaje mas comun y lo cablie.
Bueno probe la placa sin nada conectado, con un trafo 12+12, entonces conecte la alimentacion vac y no la masa, lo encendi y empezo a calentar el 7812, desconecte y me di cuena que no habia conectado la masa, conecto el punto medio del trafo al terminal negativo y se pone en corto (lo estaba probando con la serie), deconecto la masa y pongo la punta negra en el punto medio del trafo, enciendo de nuevo pongo la roja en el pin IN y hay 10.3 volt, pongo en el pin GND hay -10.3 volt y en el pin OUT -1.6volt,

Espero que se entienda mejor.
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Cacho

Emi77 dijo:


> ...enciendo de nuevo *pongo la roja *en el pin...


¿Y la otra dónde?

Me da la impresión de que estás conectando algo mal por ahí...

Saludos


----------



## Emi77

*pongo la punta negra en el punto medio del trafo*, enciendo, pongo la roja en el pin IN y hay 10.3 volt, pongo en el pin GND hay -10.3 volt y en el pin OUT -1.6volt,

Esos voltajes los medi con la masa desconectada, ya que si la conecto se va a corto.

Mirando el esquema, supongo que tendre que medir todos los transistores ya que si en alguno circula de colector a emisor o vicebersa, pasarian los 12v a la masa o si esta quemado alguno de los diodos que van en las bobinas de los reles.


----------



## Cacho

Creo que ya sé lo que estás haciendo: Te estás mandando un moco en la conexión del trafo. Poné una de las salidas de alterna y la toma central conectadas al puente de diodos y la otra salida del trafo no la conectes a nada. Pero a nada de nada. Aislala, olvidate de ella y no la uses para absolutamente nada.

Hecho eso, levantá la pata "IN" del regulador y medí qué tensión (continua) tenés en la pista que te dejo marcada en rojo con respecto a la verde (punta negra al verde y roja a la roja). Deberías rondar los 16-17V.
Si es así, reconectá el regulador y medí la tensión (continua de nuevo) que hay entre la pista azul y la verde (punta negra al verde, roja a la otra).
Ahí deberían aparecer 12V.
Si no aparecen 12V puede que esté quemado el regulador o que tengas un consumo tremendo en la plaqueta (eso quiere decir que hay algo quemado, mal conectado o un puente que no debería existir)

Saludos


----------



## Emi77

Mil gracias cacho, funciona 10 puntos, era error mio de interpretacion del conexionado del trafo, como dijiste. Ahora estan las tesiones donde deben estar.

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Saludos


----------



## alcorte

hola, tengo 2 dudas.
el transformador que tengo que armar o pedir en su defecto, se que tiene que tener una entrada de 220v y tener 4 secundarios (de 30+30; 50+50; 15+15). ahora mi 

preguntas:

_cada secundario tiene una potencia individual o todos con la misma?
_y de cuanta potencia debera ser?

Perdonen si la pregunta es media estupida, pero no la tengo muy clara con transformadores toroidales.

desde ya muchas gracias.





disculpen, me puse a revisar bien todos los post y ya lo resolvi...


----------



## electro-nico

bueno gente lo estoy por armar y saque que la placa de amplificacion es de 20x15cm , pero no me convense la calidad del pcb... Alguien tendra uno mejor? gracias


----------



## Cacho

A ver... "No me convence la calidad del PCB porque..." (complete la frase).
O si no, "Lo que no me convence del PCB es..."

Si no especificás cuál es el problema, cualquier solución que te den seguramente también lo tendrá (es casi una Ley de Murphy).

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cacho dijo:


> A ver... "No me convence la calidad del PCB porque..." (complete la frase).
> O si no, "Lo que no me convence del PCB es..."
> 
> Si no especificás cuál es el problema, cualquier solución que te den seguramente también lo tendrá (es casi una Ley de Murphy).
> 
> Saludos


 
fftopic: 
Hola Pepe
Hola José
Tus cosas bién?
Me separé
Hiciste muy bién, tu mujer ya todos sabían que anduvo con varios de tus amigos.
ummmm . . . no . . . de mi socio .

Mejor ser mas claro .

Saludos !


----------



## electro-nico

Cacho dijo:


> A ver... "No me convence la calidad del PCB porque..." (complete la frase).
> O si no, "Lo que no me convence del PCB es..."
> 
> Si no especificás cuál es el problema, cualquier solución que te den seguramente también lo tendrá (es casi una Ley de Murphy).
> 
> Saludos


 
gracias cacho por responder tan pronto, veras... He investigado bastante y encontre el pcb original del amplificador ( si a alguien le interesa... ) en la pag. de Silicon Chip ( esta en pdf por lo tanto mejor resolucion ) , pero no me convense porque tiene ciertos cambios con el posteado aca en el foro, por eso mismo me preg. si habia algun pcb igual que el posteado pero de mejor resolucion porque el mismo esta bastante grisaseo por lo tanto al pasarlo al satinado para hacer la placa se me distorciona mucho y no me da gusta hacer las cosas así .

gracias


----------



## Cacho

Si imprimís en B/N no deberías tener ningún problema con la transferencia. Y no parece tan clarito como para dar problemas.

Sólo podría llegar a molestarte un poco en caso de que hicieras las placas con una insoladora, pero con imprimir bien el circuito estás cubierto de todas formas.

Por último, siu tenés el original de Silicon Chip, ¿por qué no usar ese?

Saludos


----------



## electro-nico

Disculpa mi ignorancia pero a que te refieres con B/N ?

gracias


----------



## Cacho

Blanco y Negro


----------



## electro-nico

aaah jaja, que ignorante de mi parte, bueno voi a seguir con las pruebas a ver si puedo sacarle una calidad aceptable

salu2 y gracias


----------



## nutler

una pregunta: ¿ los diagramas de circuitos impresos ( PCB ) estan adaptados para el metodo de plancha o el de serigrafia ?


----------



## mariohmn

hola soy nuevo en este foro comenze hoy quisiera un consejo e armado amplificadore pero son de muy baja potencia quisiera q*UE* me ayudaran para encontrar un buen amplificador para armar  considerando q*UE* seria el primero q*UE* armaria para que quede 100% funcional les agredecira mucho se me ayudaran o me sugirieran uno grasias


----------



## palomo

Hola Mariohmn vienvenido al foro, acerca de tu pedido a que te refieres con encontrar un buen amplificador, aqui en el foro encontraras desde 2w asta 1200w funcionales, los hay de mas potencia pero para estos ya debes de tener algo de mas experinecia, asi que pegate una vuelta por todo el tema de "Audio de gran señal" tendras de donde escojer, y piensa primero para que lo quieres, hogar, hacer un sonido medio o uno a gran escala. 

Saludos.


----------



## Sergibal

zeuspower dijo:


> Por ultimo les envio la fuente de alimentación..al igual que las entradas RCA por donde va a entrar la señal preamplificada de los distintos sistemas  amplificar como son los dvd, cd. etc..ya queda a la imaginacion de cada uno.
> 
> Saludos.



Saludos cordiales.
ZeusPower, gracias por esta informacion.

Te envío adjunto este circuito que es de un amplificador de 500W, que un amigo lo proporcionó, pero solo tengo el esquema, quizas tu tengas los datos que faltan, pues por el diseño de los esquemas se puede decir que son del mismo fabricante, son muy parecidos. Te agradeceria si tuvieras el resto de los datos como ser la fuente, etc.
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## palomo

Sergibal dijo:


> Te envío adjunto este circuito que es de un amplificador de 500W, que un amigo lo proporcionó, pero solo tengo el esquema


 
 yyyyyyyy por mas que habro los ojos no logro ver un enlace o algo, haaa ya se  se le olvido ponerlo.

Sergibal si no es molestia podrias poner el esquema.

Saludos.

Se me olvidaba vienbenido al foro.


----------



## nicolas

Buenas les hago una pregunta... yo solo buscaba un circuito para la proteccion y me encontre con esta preciosura y me puse a analizarlo.... porque la fuente poseee una tension variable???? o sea al principio pense que era para aumentar la tension de la etapa de salida y asi aunmentar la potencia pero al revisar el conecccionado me doy cuenta que lo que aunmenta es la tension de la etapa de entrada... o sea la tension de salida es menor que la de la etapa de entrada... y esta a su vez se puede aumentar.. para que es eso o es un error en el esquema?

gracias...


----------



## Cacho

No varía ninguna tensión, Nico.
¿Dónde viste eso?

Seguramente interpretaste algo mal. El 317 no varía nada, sólo mantiene los 55V fijos.

Saludos


----------



## Sergibal

Amigos del foro, este esquema es de 500W del cual quisiera su opinion, creo que lo vi antes por ahí, pero me gustaria que me orienten con los datos que le faltan, principalmente los relacionados con la fuente de alimentacion, ¿de que potencia debe ser el transformador para que este ampli funcione bien?. Me parece que este esquema es muy parecido al planteado por ZeusPower en su version de 100W, osea los símbolos utilizados y sus proporciones me parecen muy semejantes, y quizas el tenga lo que falta a este esquema. Este amplificador me parece muy bueno y tengo esperanzas en el. Toda sugerencia será bienvenida. Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Sergibal dijo:


> ...este esquema es de 500W..., creo que lo vi antes por ahí...


Efectivamente, está posteado ya en el foro. Usá el buscador y vas a encontrarlo.


Sergibal dijo:


> ...me gustaria que me orienten con los datos que le faltan, principalmente los relacionados con la fuente de alimentacion, ¿de que potencia debe ser el transformador para que este ampli funcione bien?.


Por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128027

Un poco de buscador y otro tanto de lectura no vienen mal antes de preguntar...


Sergibal dijo:


> Me parece que este esquema es muy parecido al planteado por ZeusPower en su version de 100W...


Son diseños muy similares, sí.


Sergibal dijo:


> ...osea los símbolos utilizados y sus proporciones me parecen muy semejantes, y quizas el tenga lo que falta a este esquema.


Que los símbolos sean semejantes no dice nada, pero de todas formas, ambos son muy similares y vienen de la misma compañía australiana de la que no me acuerdo el nombre. 
Y... ¿qué le falta al esquema?.


----------



## Arthas

compañero una pequeña duda sobre el circuito proteccion de parlante. se le puede colocar a cualquier amplificador modificando los valores saquenme de duda
saludes


----------



## fallen

hola queria saber si alguien ya lo ha hecho???
y si lo hicieron que tal funciona.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Emi77

Hola fallen, yo lo tengo funcionando hace ya bastante tiempo, me funciono a la primera y suenas muy bien. 
Recomendable, aunque un tanto costoso (hablando de dinero), comparado con otros amplis. Si no has hecho ningún ampli, optaría por elegir otro como el de 100w de ESP (buscalo en la pagina de esp audio).


----------



## nacho_brc

hola.. tengo una pregunta zeuspower.. que tamaño debe tener el pcb de la proteccion? me podrias dar las medidas exactas asi lo imprimo bien.. pegue la foto en el word y la imprimi para chequear eso y me parece que es un poco mas chica de lo que deberia ser.. corrijanme si me equivoco por favor, desde ya muchas gracias.. saludos


----------



## viciox

Cacho dijo:


> Creo que ya sé lo que estás haciendo: Te estás mandando un moco en la conexión del trafo. Poné una de las salidas de alterna y la toma central conectadas al puente de diodos y la otra salida del trafo no la conectes a nada. Pero a nada de nada. Aislala, olvidate de ella y no la uses para absolutamente nada.
> 
> Hecho eso, levantá la pata "IN" del regulador y medí qué tensión (continua) tenés en la pista que te dejo marcada en rojo con respecto a la verde (punta negra al verde y roja a la roja). Deberías rondar los 16-17V.
> Si es así, reconectá el regulador y medí la tensión (continua de nuevo) que hay entre la pista azul y la verde (punta negra al verde, roja a la otra).
> Ahí deberían aparecer 12V.
> Si no aparecen 12V puede que esté quemado el regulador o que tengas un consumo tremendo en la plaqueta (eso quiere decir que hay algo quemado, mal conectado o un puente que no debería existir)
> 
> Saludos


esta es una proteccion para los parlantes para q*UE* no haga el "pop" al encender el ampli o por al gun mal funcionamiento de estos, ya sea corto o mala conexion??? gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Cacho

viciox dijo:


> esta es una proteccion para los parlantes...?


No, no tiene nada que ver con eso, sino con la alimentación de ya no me acuerdo qué circuito. 

Saludos

Edit: Mirando un poco, el circuito en cuestión es un protector de parlantes nomás...


----------



## wattalex

hola  a todos soy nuevo   y pues se  ve muy bueno  el  ampli  voy a armarlo  y despues comento jejeje


----------



## nacho_brc

alguien que lo haya armado me dice que tamaño tiene que tener? necesito saber mas que nada por los relays.. no tengo los componentes.. y la verdad quiero que quede prolijo.. jaja.. si alguien todavia tiene el archivo le agradeceria que me diga.. saludos


----------



## Emi77

Nacho imprimi un archivo de prueba y te fijas si coinciden los pines de los componentes con los de la placa y si no lo vas redimensionando y cuando conincidan tenes la medida, suponete que coninsidan los pines del regulador y los de los relays y listo..igual no se si podras conseguir los relays con esas disposicion de pines..y no te estas rompiendo en cual es la medida justa..


----------



## nacho_brc

alguien lo armo? si no se consiguen los relays iguales entonces ya esta.. tendre que comprar los relays y en base a eso dimensionar.. gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Emi77

Yo lo arme y funciona, los reles conseguis los que tiene otra disposiscion de pines y tenes que cablearlos, te digo que no se consigues por que yo tambien soy de Mendoza y no los consegui con esa disposicion.
Hay otros protectores en el foro, aca hay uno sencillo y se consigue todo:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/341869/ _
Saludos!


----------



## nacho_brc

gracias por mostrarme el circuito emi.. sos estudiante de electronica?


----------



## Emi77

Estudio Ingeniería en Computación....o al menos hago el intento XD, pero todavía no veo nada de electrónica, aunque tengo conocimientos muy básicos sobre la misma que adquirí en la secundaria.

Saludos y no hagamos mas offtopic por que nos van a retar jaja.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas. arme la proteccion para un ampli de 130watts que estoy armando. cuestion lo enciendo luego de unos segundos se activan los reeles y permanece encendido el led. para provar la proteccion le conecte una continua y no funciono , revise y estaba todo perfectamente conectado , salvo que realize el pcb al reves igualmente corregi la disposicion de todos los componentes y utilize otros reeles ya que esos no los consegui , alguna idea de que puede estar fallando?


----------



## oscarpaiva

hola a todos! quisiera hacerles una consulta; si pongo tres pares de mjl,en la etapa de salida, en vez de dos para darle mas potencia; se puede? la pregunta que hice es por el transformador que tengo es de 36+36 12amp sin rectificar y y creo que es demasiado transformador solo para 100w, que me recomiendan? ah! solo quiero un solo canal o sea mono! muchas grcias y disculpen la molestia!


----------



## nacho_brc

oscarpaiva dijo:


> hola a todos! quisiera hacerles una consulta; si pongo tres pares de mjl,en la etapa de salida, en vez de dos para darle mas potencia; se puede? la pregunta que hice es por el transformador que tengo es de 36+36 12amp sin rectificar y y creo que es demasiado transformador solo para 100w, que me recomiendan? ah! solo quiero un solo canal o sea mono! muchas grcias y disculpen la molestia!


 
tu transformador es de poco mas de 800w.. podes usarlo en una potencia de 400 o 500w.. el tema de poner mas transistores no es tan sencillo.. te tendria que aconsejar zeuspower..


----------



## oscarpaiva

gracias nacho! el tema es que me cuesta conseguir un diagrama de un amplificador de 400 o  500w que funcione con solo 50vcc! el transformador lo saque de una vieja consola de 6 canales con una potencia de 500w (como lo decis vos) que llevaba; si mal no lo recuerdo; 10 o 12 2n3055; era una reliquia lastima que tenia muchos componentes carbonizados en la etapa de salida, por eso no lo pude recuperar! si alguien podria facilitarme algun diagrama para no desaprovechar toda la potencia del transformador; se los agradeceria! si no es mucho pedir; claro no?


----------



## nacho_brc

mira.. yo hice un amplificador que usa 36 + 36 en el trafo.. es de 100w +100w osea.. consume 400w en 8ohm.. podes hacer dos tarjetas y tener salida para 4 parlantes en 8ohm.. y tiraria 400w.. la otra es bajar la impedancia de los parlantes a 4ohm.. calcular si los transistores se bancan la corriente.. y usar ese solo trafo para obtener unos 200 + 200 w

yo te recomendaria la primera opcion.. porque trabajas en 8ohm directamente.. usas menos corriente.. los transistores calientan menos.. conectas parlantes de audio profesional.. de todos modos.. cualquier parlante de 15" supongo soportara 100w rms

el trafo que uso yo es de 36 + 36 de 10 amperes.. es un poquito sobrado para una sola tarjeta.. pero se queda corto para conectar 2.. aunque yo lo haria asi.. si te interesa hacer las cuentas fijate si el amplificador soporta coneccion en 4 ohm es el de 200w de construya su videorockola


----------



## carlos felipe

amigo me parece super este plano lo que pasa es que no se como hacer  la bobina  , se puede comprar a que ,, ya mire en la pag que nombraste anteriormente pero no dice con certeza como hacerla e identificar que sea de 6.8 uh
gracias por tus aportess


----------



## yepec

carlos felipe dijo:


> amigo me parece super este plano lo que pasa es que no se como hacer  la bobina .....




la bobina es de nucleo de aire y para calcularla te podrias apoyar en esta pagina:

http://pronine.ca/multind.htm

saludos...


----------



## Agucasta

Yo tengo una duda> el "headphone output +" es el mismo "amplifier output+" pero con una R de 330 [Ohm] en serie con la amplificada. Esto sirve para hacer una salida de linea tipo headphone a partir de la potencia de un stereo de automovil?

O sea, mi equipo philips, no tiene salida de linea para conectar a una potencia. Pero a partir de los ~17 watts que tiene de potencia, quiero hacer una salida de audio para conectar a un amplificador.

Me va a servir esa resistencia de 330 [Ohm]?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

agucasta89 dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda> el "headphone output +" es el mismo "amplifier output+" pero con una R de 330 [Ohm] en serie con la amplificada. Esto sirve para hacer una salida de linea tipo headphone a partir de la potencia de un stereo de automovil?


Sip, pero yo emplearia una resistencia de menor valor (100Ω)


> O sea, mi equipo philips, no tiene salida de linea para conectar a una potencia. Pero a partir de los ~17 watts que tiene de potencia, quiero hacer una salida de audio para conectar a un amplificador.....


NO es ni cerca a lo ideal.
Sería preferible que busques la entrada a la etapa de potencia de tu estéreo y tomes de allí la señal para el otro amplificador.


----------



## fdesergio

Fogonazo dijo:


> "Eso" es un bi-metálico, cuando la temperatura asciende por arriba de 60º cierra un contacto interno. Cuando desciende lo vuelve a abrir.


   creo es al contario si sube de 60 grados se abre y asi en el circuito quitaria el corto entre BE del tr que maneja el fan, talvez sea tarde pero bueno acalararlo, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## nicolas

Hola hago una pregunta rapida... estoy armando el circuito de proteccion de este post... queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar porque no entiendo...

La conexion del jack del auticular es con corte eso entiendo... pero el jack que consigo con corte el corte que hace es de señal en el jack no es un swich independiente... alguien me dice como se conecta o que tipo de jack tengo que comprar???

ahi les dejo una foto con el que yo tengo... agradezco su pronta respuesta... gracias...


----------



## AndyMetal

Hola, tengo una pequeña duda que no logro sacarme de encima a epsar de que ya lei todos los posts, elrengofa consulto sobre la corriente y dijo tener un trafo de 35+35 x 3A y le dijeron que va, ahora, que pasa con la corriente del secundario de  50+50??? solo me interesa armar la potencia y la proteccion, de pre voy a usar la placa de sonido de la pc (es para los graves de un home 7.1)


----------



## AndyMetal

AndyMetal dijo:


> Hola, tengo una pequeña duda que no logro sacarme de encima a epsar de que ya lei todos los posts, elrengofa consulto sobre la corriente y dijo tener un trafo de 35+35 x 3A y le dijeron que va, ahora, que pasa con la corriente del secundario de  50+50??? solo me interesa armar la potencia y la proteccion, de pre voy a usar la placa de sonido de la pc (es para los graves de un home 7.1)


  a esto sumo lo siguiente: que corriente consume en 4ohm? se eleva mucho el thd?


----------



## guaji

ola quisiera armar un amplificador de 100w monofonico rms pero teniendo en cuenta el calculo del disipador y aquellos parametro como la temperatura... ¿sera que puedo usar el diseño de la pagina 1?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Armate el de Rod Elliot , tiene muy buena fidelidad y anda de primera , no pidas el PCB ni publiques el tuyo  , ya que Rod lo comercializa.

http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm

Saludos !


----------



## alexis nunhez

muchas gracias che! ya tengo proyecto para fin de trimestre


----------



## alemayol

esa proteccion que esta al principio del tema funciona  alguien la armo? porque una ves arme una proteccion que solo cortaba con v+ y v- no hacia nada la pregunta es la proteccion actua tanto con v+ como con v-? osea si al ampli si me pone en corto un irfp9240 y manda a la salida 65 volts negativos actuara? y otra pregunta para un ampli de 130volts simetricos 65+ y 65- ay que cambiarle algun valor al circuito?


----------



## palomo

Para ese voltaje te recomiendo este que pertenese a la misma linea (ve los diagramas), no trates de subir el voltage nadamas porque si para esto se nesecita analizar y hacer los cambios pertinentes y la verdad no le veo caso, ya que hay otros circuitos diseñados para ese valor, usa el buscador que podras encontrar varios que se adapten a lo que quieres. 

Saludos.


Haaaaa con lo del protector si funciona en -B


----------



## chamodelmal

ya arme el amplificador pero solo 1 canal y hay un transistor el mjl1302a  que lo pongo en la imagen encerrada en el circulo blanco, este se calienta demasiado mas que los demas, podria ser una falla o es algo normal??????. 
el amplificador esta en etapa de prueba aun falta conectar la ventilacion


----------



## palomo

No se ve la foto o se te olvido ponerla, pero si un transistor se te calienta mas que los demas significa que te encuentras ante un ente chino, podrias salir de dudas midiendo si el hf de este es igual al de los demas, o puede que este demaciado alto en comparacion con el otro MJ1302 y el transistor este cargando con todo el trabajo.

Saludos. 


Haaa y pon las fotos.


----------



## chamodelmal

ya tengo el amplificador armado, como no consegui un transformador que me arrojara 50v, conecte en serie dos transformadores para conseguirlo, eso salio bien no dio ningun problema.

Al momento de conectar mis dos tablillas del amplificador (son dos tablillas ya que pretendia tener dos canales), ocurria la misma falla en ambas la Resistencia de 6.8ohms a 1W se quemaba.....
el ruido era algo distorcionado...
cual podra ser la falla??
he comparado la impresion de mi tablilla y la colocacion de los componentes con la imagen que fue aportada en este foro y no hay error es identica..

cabe destacar que antes de hacerlo con los +50 y -50v lo hice con +25 y -25 no habia distorcion pero el sonido no era muy elevado!


----------



## pandacba

Cuidado eso de poner transformadores en serie para obtener fuentes partidas....

Poses subir un diagrma con el tipo de transformadores que utilzaste y como los conectaste exactamente?

Desde ya te adelanto que si eran del tipo con punto medio no te sirve para la fuente de +-50V

Y se cae de maduro que con +-25 suene más bajo que con +-50. con -+25 te da 25W


----------



## zopilote

Solo tienen que colocar una foto de tus plaquetas, alli puedo ver que no se ha colocado la inductancia en paralelo a 6R8. Y trata de leer como poner a punto amplificadores. Y de usar dos transformadores en serie si se puede usar (si se conecta correctamente sus fases), auque hay que monitorear los voltajes (si de un lado comienza a subir, hay una mala disposicion de rectificado). O un diagrama general de tu fuente seria perfecto para ver que es lo que falta.


----------



## pandacba

Zopilote no dije que no se pueda solo mencione cuales no, presisament los trafos con derivación no se pueden los otros si


----------



## zopilote

Lo de los transformadores con derivacion, se usan solo tienen que usarse los extremos y unirlos, si se utilizan las demas derivaciones para optener la mitad de las tensiones se corre el riesgo de que se desbalence el voltaje ya rectificado, ejemplo +/-50Vdc con +28~25Vdc. Solo hay que medir como se comporta la alimentación, pues a veces suceden un desbalance gradual en la fuente.


----------



## pandacba

los transformadores con devanado con derivación al medio tienen sus bobinados en contrafase si los colocas en serie te quedara bobinados en falses alternas.... por eso para hacer una fuente  partida de dos transformadores estos deben tener secundario único o derivaciones pero todas en fase.

Para que te ubiques a lo que me refiero, la primera vez que quise realizar una fuente para mi radio para no utilzar pilas estando en casa me consegui un transformador de 6+6 le puse los dos diodos capacitor le hice un regulador transistorizado, y en la radio habi un bramido, que con pilas no hacia.... como no encontrara la solución eso quedo guardado alli por años.

Un buen dia muchos años después recorde aquel echo frustrante y me puse a analizarlo de vuelta, aún tenia dicha placa y dicho trafo, y la misma radio. lo conecte y el bramido ese......

Me quede pensando porque.... luego de un rato me dije, esta trabajando en media onda.... le colgue el osciloscopio y efectivamente tal como sospechaba estaba trabajando en media onda, porque? porque el que devano el trafo, bobina la mitad de las espiras,  saco la derivación y siguio bobinando lo cual es un grave error....

Medi los bobinados y tenian impedancia disttinatas, ya que no era un bobinado bifilar como se debe hacer y luego hacer las uniones como corresponde.....


----------



## zopilote

Eso es como esta construido el transformador, uno por teoría sabe que los transformadores con punto medio deberian ser todo en un solo sentido y hacer  la toma media, pero siempre hay peros como en los transformadore que mencionas en donde se volteo el sentido de las fases y eso presisamente es lo importante en usar esos transformadores, si tu mides que los voltajes no se aniquilan y lo rectificas y todo esta de en orden puedes usar dichos transformadores pero que hay si presentan lo que mensionas, allì esta el meollo, una cosa lleva a la otra, digo o no que hay que tener precausiones y colocar su foco en serie para cotegar todo.


----------



## chamodelmal

el problema estaba en la bobina, compre una bobina encapsulada y eso fue lo que ocaciono que se quemara la resistencia, hice una bobina con alambre y ya se elimino ese problema ahora lo que me pasa es que el sonido se escuchca con mucha distorsion.
todo mi circuito esta alimentado con 33v..
afectara que hice 2 fuentes como lo muestra el diagrama ?
una para la etapa de baja de potencia y otra para los transistores?


----------



## pandacba

No, siemrpe y cuando las masas esten unidas en la fuente no deberias tener ningún problema, el tema suele ser que algunos amplificadores, con una gran variación de tensión no experimentan demasiados problemas,(menor a la nominal) pero hay otros que no funcionan correctamente, todo depende del diseño en particular de cada uno, en tu caso tenes casi un 50% menos de tensión


----------



## chamodelmal

este amplificador no me funciono, utilice exactamente los mismos compronentes, hice dos tablillas con las pistas que aporta este tema y ocurre la misma falla en ambas u_u
me doy!!


----------



## Juan Jose

chamodelmal dijo:


> este amplificador no me funciono, utilice exactamente los mismos compronentes, hice dos tablillas con las pistas que aporta este tema y ocurre la misma falla en ambas u_u
> me doy!!


 
Y cual es la falla? 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## zopilote

La falla es siempre recurrente, uno suelda todo sin siquiera prestale atencion a lo que compro y supone que como no a utilizado reemplazos, estos estan bien, confundiendo el orden de pines y probando todo con parlante conectado. Y es algo normal en los primerizos, son victimas de la eufória y de los falsificadores de transistores.


----------



## chamodelmal

no compre ningun reemplazo, los componentes son tal y cual los diagramas, ademas este es un amplificador un poco raro comparado con otros amplificadores de 100w ademas no tiene nada qe lo haga especial


----------



## Juan Jose

chamodelmal dijo:


> no compre ningun reemplazo, los componentes son tal y cual los diagramas, ademas este es un amplificador un poco raro comparado con otros amplificadores de 100w ademas no tiene nada qe lo haga especial


 

OK. Pero cual es el pronblema que detectas en tu montaje? O porque falla el amplificador? Por ahi alguna foto podris ayudar y te armas de dos estapas que TEORICAMENTE deberían de funcionar bien.

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## pandacba

Ese esquema esta tomado de una publicación que es muy seria, y solo publica cosas que ellos mismoa han realizado o los distinos autores que conforman el staff

Por otro lado si no tenes un transformador que realmente te de la tensión que necesitas, tendras problemas, mencionaste unir dos transformadores te pregunte si eran con punto medio o no, non contestaste, por otro lado decis que lo provaste a 33v y que anduvo, luego pones que nunca anduvo, porque no sos un poco más claro porque asi no se llega a ninguna parte


----------



## albertillo91

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad es que me encanta las cosas que haceis por aquí. Resulta que me gustaría hacer este diseño, pero me estoy volviendo loco con el transformador, no se cómo encontrarlo o que hacer. Alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias¡


----------



## Fogonazo

albertillo91 dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad es que me encanta las cosas que haceis por aquí. Resulta que me gustaría hacer este diseño, pero me estoy volviendo loco con el transformador, no se cómo encontrarlo o que hacer. Alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias¡



El transformador lo calculas y lo fabricas tu, lo mandas a fabricar o buscas uno comercial que se adapte a lo que necesitas.


----------



## albertillo91

Muchas gracias Fogonazo. Por los temas que he leido he podido comprobar que eres un gran entendido del tema jeje. Supongo que por el foro podré encontrar como fabricar el tranformador verdad?. Gracias¡¡


----------



## pandacba

Si vives en madrid no deberias tener ningún problema en encontrar ese transformador de manera standard
O quien te lo bobine, ya que se necesita un poco de experiencia, sobre todo al bobinar el secundario, ya que se bobinan juntos y luego se conectan para que los bobinados queden en antiparalelo. si aqui se erra tendras una máquina de bramar a 50hz


----------



## albertillo91

Gracias Pandacba, he buscado en una tienda de electrónica pero no tenian nada parecido, buscaré mas a fondo aver si consigo encontrarlo.


----------



## pandacba

Recuerda que el secundrio es 36+36 de al menos 2A por rama(para una sola placa)


----------



## AndyMetal

pablor09 dijo:


> En cuanto a las imagenes pcb lei por ahi que preguntaban por el tamaño, comento que estan mal hechas...yo las modifique en el photo y las achique un poco, luego si alguien las necesita las subo. Si desean imprimir las originales, deberían usar el photo e imprimirlas en 71 %.
> 
> En cuanto me haga de tiempo subo lo que hice.
> Saludos



Porque decis que estan mal hechas? lei tu comentario y ahi revise el pcb (de la potencia) pero esta perfecto.


----------



## damian18

zeuspower dijo:


> Siguiendo con los aportes, esta vez quiero compartir un amplificador de 100 vatios RMS, el cual esta muy completo, ya que incorpora el sistema de ventilación y el de protección de parlantes.
> 
> Mírenlo y me comentan como les parece.
> 
> A continuación coloco el esquemático, el pcb con sus componentes, una foto del amplificador armado y la pcb del amplificador. OJO esto es solo un canal. deben reproducir para dos canales.
> 
> Gracias por sus comentarios.



queria armar un ampli stereo y queria saber si este lo es?
gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. es mono y debes hacer dos placas para uno estereo. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Valfer

Este amplificador se puede extender a una mayor potencia?
Es posible mediante la sustitución de los transistores de salida para 2SC5200?
Gracias


----------



## luisitoloco22

Valfer dijo:


> Este amplificador se puede extender a una mayor potencia?
> Es posible mediante la sustitución de los transistores de salida para 2SC5200?
> Gracias



me parece que los 2sc 5200 son levemente inferiores en potencia a los transistores mjl1302/3281; es mas, si necesitas mas potencia te recomiendo que busques algun otro diseño que emplee mas voltaje en la alimentacion...


----------



## SKYFALL

Este y cualquier amplificador se puede modificar para que entregue mas potencia pero estas alteraciones siempre van ligadas a cambiar los transistores de salida por unos mas potentes o agregar mas transistores de la misma referencia, ademas de esto se debe aumentar la capacidad de corriente de la fuente en caso de adicionar mas transistores iguales o si se reemplazan a transistores mas potentes pero de mas voltaje entonces aumentar la tensión de alimentación.

Cabe aclarar que este aumento de tensión es solo para la etapa de salida, la etapa del driver se debe mantener con el mismo nivel de tensión, es posible que sea necesario cambiar los transistores drivers que manejan directamente a los de salida.


----------

